# Chukar Self-Distribution



## chumblefish (Aug 28, 2017)

I've have been curious for a while the extent to which chukar will move around on there own. Its obvious that if chukar are planted on one mountain range and they do well they will spread out as the poulation grows and are likely to be found anywhere on that mountain, but what I am wondering is if they will ever "migrate" to another nearby mountain range for any reason. Is it a waste of time to hunt hills or little mountain ranges that have never had guzzlers put in or chukar planted there? Or have chukar been around in utah long enough that there is a chance that they could be found on areas of good terrain where they self introduced? 

While im ranting it seems like the arcgis map that the dwr puts out for chukar relase areas only lets people with a DNR arcgis acount view it? Its always been glitchy and annoying to use but now i cant even view it for some reason...

Anyways i'm just wanting to start exploring outside of my normal stomping grounds for chukar and am trying to get a general idea of what areas i can just not bother with.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you using the hunt planner?

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart

The chukar habitat layer in the hunt planner is working just fine for me. You can also get species habitat shapefiles here if you have another GIS program to view them in:

https://dwrcdc.nr.utah.gov/ucdc/DownloadGIS/disclaim.htm


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Chukar have been around long enough that I'm sure they've naturally dispersed to areas that have appropriate habitat. I've never hunted based on where maps say they are, just find good habitat and check it out. Good luck!


----------



## chumblefish (Aug 28, 2017)

Clarq, 
Wow. I have never seen either of those links that you sent before and they are awesome. Way helpful. Thanks a bunch.


----------

